# Czech/Slovak bloodlines



## jchilders04 (Jan 11, 2011)

Can someone help me with the benefits pro's/con's that people see from this bloodline, i'm leaning a certain way for a certain reason, but I just don't know these lines like I do west german.

Beyla Vom Wachter

Litter from Cai Jiro z Hrdinneho Odvahy and Caspian z Pravda Protektor

I'm ultimately looking for a strongly bonded family companion that will compete in schutzhund/IPO


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not a pedigree expert-but I have liked dogs with Cordon an sat in the pedigree-but know nothing about the second pedigree


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If you get the right puppy, you should have no problem with your stated desires. A lot of line breeding on Grim, but far enough away to not cause issues.


----------



## BallsofMeat (Apr 11, 2015)

These pups are fine for what you're looking for.


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

I have Czech working line ans she is very focused on doing job but also very gentile, not much difference overall between german and czech line really.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know the owner of the sire (Cerberus) of Beyla. Very nice and STRONG dog. Has consistently produced good hips/elbows along with solid nerves. Sire is a former special forces dog who has a son who has followed his footsteps. Sire is also linebred on Titus z PS & Cordon An-Sat

This was a outside breeding.


----------



## Ziadbelal (Jan 10, 2015)

is this a pure bred german sheperd or a mix.


----------

